# One more to the herd



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well got this yearly the other night good color.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the coloring on her! Congrats!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Traded that nanny and twins the Pygmy I had for her


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

My fence is like yours!!!! It's been the only thing that keeps my darned goats in!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice , good luck with her


----------

